# Importing Camera Profiles to Develop Module



## Ranjeeta (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi All

I would like to import Camera Profiles from the Libary>Application SupportCamera>Adobe>Camera Raw>Camera Profiles folder on my Mac ( There is a lot of them here, prefer the Nikon D3 version ) right now when importing RAW files to Lightroom CC, I only see the usual Standard, Portrait, Landscape etc versions is this because Lightroom only gives the options relating to the camera used in this case Nikon D810. or is there a way to import additional Camera Profiles too? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 27, 2017)

Camera profiles are camera-specific, so you can't use a Nikon D3 profile for a Nikon D810 camera.


----------



## Ranjeeta (Jun 27, 2017)

My initial thoughts, thank you for confirming Johan


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jun 28, 2017)

As I recall you can, however, create new profiles for your D810. Somewhere on Adobe's web site there is a profile editor application. 

-louie


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jun 28, 2017)

The simplest way to create a profile that I have found is with the Color Checker Passport.  It includes a plugin which will create and save the profile for you, all you need do is take a properly exposed image of the color chart (included).

I create one for each venue that I shoot regularly that has unusual lighting, e.g. sodium or mercury vapor or LED.  It helps true up the colors.  I also created a daylight one and find it helps the different camera bodies look more similar.

Note that user created profiles are stored in a different place than adobe provided.  This link gives a lot of details on where things are kept.

And yes, you can create them with the free profile editor, but you have to have a very good quality color card to do so.


----------



## Ranjeeta (Jun 28, 2017)

Thank you, Louie certainly worth checking out,


----------



## Ranjeeta (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi Ferguson, 

This certainly looks a more thorough method, will look at purchasing a colour checker, X-Rite I believe, and for the informative link clears some issues regarding where folders are linked.

Thank you all for your comments


----------

